# Autofest 2010 Finale August 7th and 8th update



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

We have about 20 spots left for inside the Event Center. After that all others will be outside.

Inside is for Car & Truck show and Sound Quality competitors. Preregistration is online for a discount. Car Audio Events are $30 if you preregister, and $40 Day of. Car And Truck show portion is $25 and $30 Day of.

Hotel Rates at the Casino will be $99(normally $149) in the New Tower, and $79($99) at their Inn

Preregister here @ Autofest 2010 Points Series Car and Truck Show in Oklahoma

Also in Addition, we Have Alma Gates attending, and Guest Sound Quality Judges Chris and Melissa Owen.

Tony Goza
580-924-2255


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)




----------

